# usr/ is full



## Vlaris (Mar 6, 2010)

```
Filesystem    Size   Used   Avail   Capacity Mounted on
/dev/da0s1a   496M   130M   326M     29%      /
devfs         1.0K   1.0K     0B    100%      /dev
/dev/da0s1e   496M    12K   456M      0%      /tmp
/dev/da0s1f  10.0G  10.0G  -817M    108%      /usr
/dev/da0s1d   2.8G   625M     2G     23%      /var
```

Help me please ... /usr is full.

I need advice how to delete and / or increase /dev/ad0s1f


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 6, 2010)

search forum, many thread like this


----------



## Vlaris (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm sorry, my English is not very good. I found similar problems, but not the present one. I am a beginner. Need advice


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 6, 2010)

du(1) (look at '-h' and '-d' flags)


----------



## Vlaris (Mar 7, 2010)

/usr/rain/chanel/game61   syserr  8,80 GB   What is this file?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 7, 2010)

How would we know what's on your disk? It looks entirely removable anyway.


----------

